# Botox injection code



## tjiminez (Dec 6, 2018)

Good day,

The below example has no Anesthesia value to support the code 64644, is there another surgical code that can used to bill for Botox injections that require Anesthesia sedation?



DX: Raynaud's disease with gangrene PROCEDURE: Botox injection (Left hand) 


64644

Chemodenervation of one extremity; 5 or more muscles

-00004

*** ANESTHESIA CARE NOT TYPICALLY REQUIRED ***


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 6, 2018)

I believe modifier 23 will be needed on the anesthesia code to indicate unusual anesthesia.


----------

